# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livres sur ORACLE RAC version 11G2

## Daeron

Bonjour  tous,
Est ce que vous auriez un livre / documentation / PDF bien comprhensible sur l'installation d'un ORACLE RAC version 11G2 ?

Si jamais en Francais sinon je n'ai rien contre l'anglais ! J'ai effectivement dj un livre dessus  "Pro Oracle Database 11G RAC on Linux" mais je le trouve assez confus. 

En vous remerciant de me faire partager votre littrature  ::):

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Dsol, vous arrivez un peu tt.
Un article est en cours d'dition.

L'installation se fait en plusieurs tapes
1) installation de Oracle Grid Infrastructure (utilisateur grid, sous Linux)
2) souvent, patching du Grid Home
3) installation du Grid 
4) Installation de la base (10, 11, voire 12), utilisateur oracle
5) Cration de la base

----------

